# Whats Everyones Occupation



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I work for a Small Computer Business just to get some experience and Hopefully I can move to Cali with my brother. I'm going to school for my second major Busines Managment


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

..im a soldier


----------



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

im a landscaper


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I work at an ice rink, I'm a zamboni driver. However, I'm only 18 and I'm going to school in hopes of one day being a cop.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

student







.......gonna some day join the military


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Currently Im a theatre tech at my school's theatre. In the future, I hope to become a pediatric nurse practioner.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> student
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...join the marines...come on, you know you want to...we'll pay for your schooling and everything, we even provide you housing off base if you're married...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

sounds good to me...I joining the marines


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The Military pisses me off sometimes. This new act that was passed sometime last year requires that schools send all of our private information to the local recruiting place so they can call us and harass us about joining the military. Then they try and use their persuasive techniques on us like we're some little kid thats gonna fall for it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...no, they're not allowed to send personal records to the recruiting depot...the new law asks that the schools send certain records (names, address, phone number, date of birth) to recruiting depot...and they don't use persuasive techniques, they just ask a lot of questions and have really good answers














...i joined voluntarily


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I can't find any other job better than serving my country. I'd much rather be in the marines doing something for the country even with that possiblity of being killed than like working at Mcdonalds giving all the customers food poisoning.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The Military pisses me off sometimes. This new act that was passed sometime last year requires that schools send all of our private information to the local recruiting place so they can call us and harass us about joining the military. Then they try and use their persuasive techniques on us like we're some little kid thats gonna fall for it.


also so true.and if you think they just answer ?.nah they harrass.there even at the malls nowaday.

sf librarian...parttime worker for the forty niners


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I own a computer service company. We also do home automation and security systems.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

metal fabricator


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm webmaster for the National Postal Service


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i work for t-mobile uk in the business acc centre registrations dept


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...juda...are you the people that lose my mail?







...or is it my parents that hide the mail from me?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...juda...are you the people that lose my mail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh, I don't understand, I thought, I was your fath........









Anyways: if you post through the Netherlands, it might be possible that I'm responsable for losing your post








Actually, the only post I touch is the one I get in my own mail: I work in an office, don't have nothing to do with all them postmen...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

OMG!!!! im adopted!!! OMG!!!! i have two dads?!!! OMG!!! I HAVE TWO GAY DADS!!! OMG!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Are you calling me gay






















Wtf is your major malfunction, boy?
Know what, i've had it







No more Cartoon Network for you, HA!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...thats fine with me FATHER!...but i only watch the cartoon network for the Justice League and Batman Beyond...i'm not the one missing out on The PowderPuff girls, you are









....my malfunction? its not my malfunction, you handed it down to me with your malfunctioning DNA!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Part-time student persuing my degree in IT. Also a trainer at the local gym.

Mark


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> Part-time student persuing my degree in IT. Also a trainer at the local gym.
> 
> Mark


 My first thought was "what the hell are you talking about", but then I realised that me and spikey pretty much derailed this thread, and it was about occupations in the first place, lol









Everyone: I'm sorry, it won't happen again....








(it's all spikey's fault anyways...)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...it is not!!!!







...i had nothing to do with it!







....i just commented on juda's job, that's all!







....look what you did juda, you're gonna get the people of pfury on me now







...don't hurt me, im fragile


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I do computer security consulting.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I used to be a milkman, but now I am a student.
Soon I will be a businessman


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Mechanical Designer for Automotive Assembly lines


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I work with industial robotics


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

CNC Machinist and Metal Fabricator. I am also a certified welder and have a background in carpentry.

-kevin-


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im 15. and im doing home schooling in a few weeks. i droped out cause i had some trouble. now i got everything settled. OH! OH! and i make subs at the 2 for 1 subs that my mom owns.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I currently work in a warehouse that my uncle owns but plans to own my own performance parts store once I get my ride rockin the track even faster for recognition amongst other racers. This should help draw them to my store.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sweet i plan to get a 88-91 honda crx and get racing mods on it. with the fully equipt kit my west wing ect.
its going to rock... i might have to sell my piranhas and all my tanks to get it tho.... man. i hope my fish spawn so i can buy my car and some ternetzi


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I own my own mobile electronics business, selling car audio and mobile video. Pays the bills sometimes. lol


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm a dentist









Funny thing is, the new disney movie (cant remember name) is about a clown fish that gets seperated from his parents (in the ocean) and placed in a fish tank in a dentists office.......I have a clown fish in my tank in my office







Kids may make me let him go after they see the movie


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ahhh so thats why you like Piranha's...because they have teeth!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

jabster said:


> Funny thing is, the new disney movie (cant remember name) is about a clown fish that gets seperated from his parents (in the ocean) and placed in a fish tank in a dentists office.......I have a clown fish in my tank in my office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...i know what movie you're talking about, it's a preview in monsters, inc....i myself want to see that movie, it looks cool














....yes i watch disney movies!!!! ain't nothing wrong with it!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i myself want to see that movie, it looks cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And your a *snicker* Marine, a lean, mean killing machine


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...what's your point? just cuz im a lean, mean, killing machine, doesnt mean i have a softer side? .....







....

....alright then, thats what i thought mail-boy!...now go fetch me my mail fa-sher!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...what's your point? just cuz im a lean, mean, killing machine, doesnt mean i have a softer side? .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I hope you don't get candy-ass and start talking about Ariel the little mermaid when you're standing face to face with some evil Iraqi, pointing his AK-47 at your ice cream cone


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, I hope you don't get candy-ass and start talking about Ariel the little mermaid when you're standing face to face with some evil Iraqi, pointing his AK-47 at your ice cream cone


 ...oh hell no! f**k ariel and the little mermaid, we'll be talking about aladdin and his magic genie, while i have my m16 aimed at his head


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Now go, sick 'em, boy!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

..YES MA'AM!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > ...what's your point? just cuz im a lean, mean, killing machine, doesnt mean i have a softer side? .....
> ...


 Judazzz: LMAO!!! [Laughing My @$$ Off] THATS HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha that is prety funny...


----------

